

Best ways to get traffic/sales for my recently launched site? - bigheartbaby

I just launched a site called Big Heart Baby (www.bigheartbaby.com) that sells baby clothes and donates 50% of profits to children's charities. Our initial charity partners are focusing on Autism, Children's Cancer, Child Hunger, Juvenile Diabetes, and Pediatric AIDS.<p>The site went live on Friday and we are, obviously, trying to increase traffic and sales as quickly as possible.  So far, we have reached out to the mommy blogging/baby blogging community and have been very well received there.  We're also doing facebook ads, google adwords, and distributing our press release to every publication we can think of.<p>What else should we be doing to drive traffic?
======
pbhjpbhj
>donates 50% of profits to children's charities

With these claims I always wonder "gross profits or net of wages and
deductions".

How much, as a percentage of gross revenue, do you donate and to which named
charities.

Is it Cafepress or some other?

